# need advivse on work in algarve



## talee1980 (Jul 6, 2008)

we r a couple from ireland ,im 28 she 25 an hav three kids looking to mve to the algarve .im lookin some info on work in the algarve ,im a plasterer an tiler an am lookin to know is there much work there an is there enough work for the next few years.and do i need any work permits etc.wat r the wages like an wen r the hoildays over there.wat the hours of work r.im lookin near albuferia area .how much is it to rent a 3 bedroom house .


----------

